# out of state hunting



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well just curious how many of you guys/girls go out of state to go hunting.
where do you go. i go to wyoming, utah, arizona. leave for arizona wednesday night:mg:


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

The only out of state hunting for me is going to Kansas!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Never been hunting out of state... But I would like to try hog hunting when I go visit my Uncle in Florida..


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

same here ive never gone huntin out of state id like to try but dont feel like payin the money just to shoot a deer


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Never been hunting out of state... But I would like to try hog hunting when I go visit my Uncle in Florida..


well i hope when you do go visit your uncle i hope you shoot some hogs.
i love hunting those things. i hope you get out of state to hunt deer. it is one of the funnest things ive ever done.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

RollinCoal2 said:


> same here ive never gone huntin out of state id like to try but dont feel like payin the money just to shoot a deer


i agree it is expensive that is why im only going to arizona this year. i hope i get a deer tag but i really want a javelina. so i can make a rug. i hope you eventually do get out of state it is alot of fun.


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

i hunt my own state of Kentucky and i jump up across the river and hunt ohio too non resident tags are cheap for youth there


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

i could literally walk to go hunt out of state. Live less than a mile from the state line. I guess you could call almost 75% of my hunting out of state because most our land is in Kansas and it is pretty much the same price to get a landowner in Kansas as it is to get a regular permit in Nebraska.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

When i leave alaska I hunt...Oregon,Idaho,Florida and washington....But Alaska is my favorite by farr


----------



## sdoc (Sep 16, 2009)

I live in MN, hunt around home. Also in ND and MT.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

i go to northern michigan to hunt, the hunting isnt that good but it is our deer camp that has been in the family since 1932.
one thing i have to say about out of state liscences is they are OVERPRICED.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I live in Central Florida and I hunt mostly here and do some hunting in Southwest Ohio and in the Northern part of Georgia which is where I'm heading right now.


----------

